# Mothers Day Ideas for STBX



## neganagatime (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello,

My wife and I somewhat mutually decided to end our marriage last weekend. She is less convinced that it is the right idea than I guess I am but she brought it up several times over past few years including this most recent. I think deep down she is for it even though we both share love for one another. We simply do not communicate well enough or agree on enough for us to go on like this. 

Anyway, she has given me 2 wonderful children and i would like to do something for her for Mothers Day. Does anyone have any ideas of thoughtful gifts that won't cause further pain during this sensitive time? 

We are all still in the same house if that matters.


----------



## srr (May 3, 2012)

At 5 and 6 they are old enough to have some ideas about what their mom might like (plants, jewelry, chocolate, etc.)-- let them pick out something within your budget. Also, handmade cards from children are wonderful- especially to their moms. 
It is very nice of you to do this for your children and their mom.


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't really have any ideas...but, I will relay this little story--

Last year, I celebrated my very first Mother's Day as a new mom. My STBXH's parents were in town visiting that weekend. I knew that my STBXH was having an emotional affair at the time, but I was trying to work things out and put on a happy face for his parents.

My STBXH gave me a Mother's Day gift that was "from" my infant son. It was actually a very nice poem-wall-art thingy. It was actually pretty cute and touching. He also gave me a card that was just so cold, uncaring, unpersonal, and unsentimental. I had to open my Mother's Day gifts in front of my in-laws. I remember crying as I read that card....everyone thought I was crying because I was so "touched" by what my then-husband had written. But, no, I was crying because I realized, after reading that card, he had absolutely no feelings of love for me anymore. ....and while the gift he gave me was really very nice, I can not bring myself to display it because there was just no sentiment behind it. It just reminds me of how my STBXH was just "going through the motions" during our marriage. It is too painful to look at.

Personally, I would have prefer if he just would have gotten me cash or an impersonal gift card or something else I could use...or nothing at all.

If your wife is not completely on board with this separation, you need to be careful, I think, about what you give her. You don't want to hurt her anymore than you already have.


----------



## momtoboys (Apr 22, 2012)

my oldest sons father and i were never married, just dating and broke up but have an awesome son together. He gets me gift cards to my favorite stores.


my soon to be ex-husband never gets me anything.


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't plan to get anything for my WW. I do plan to help the kids make a card / picture for her. The week is getting away from me though.

My daughter was born on mothers day. I keep asking my WW what she is planning to do for her birthday and she acts as though she forgot. My sis keeps telling me to do something without my WW but since the kids don't know what is going on and we all still live together I tell my sis that isn't right.

Anyway enough about me, sorry for the jack.

I recommend the kids do a card etc.


----------

